# Cute Joke



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Received this cute joke from one of my friends. It's a little long and a little corny, but thought it might provide a chuckle or two.....

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Wishin' and hopin' 


A man walks into a restaurant with a full-grown ostrich behind him. As he sits, the waitress comes over and asks for their orders. The man says, "I'll have a hamburger, fries and a coke," and turns to the ostrich. 

I'll have the same," says the ostrich. 

A short time later the waitress returns with the order. "That will be $12.40 please," and the man reaches into his pocket and pulls out the exact change for payment. 

The next day, the man and the ostrich come again and the man says, I'll have a hamburger, fries and a coke," and the ostrich says, "I'll have the same." 

Once again the man reaches into his pocket and pays with exact change. 
This becomes a routine until late one evening, the two enter again. "The usual?" asks the waitress. 

"No, this is Friday night, so I'll have a steak, baked potato and salad," 
says the man. "Same for me," says the ostrich. 

A short time later the waitress comes with the order and says, "That will be $32.48." Once again the man pulls exact change out of his pocket and places it on the table. 

The waitress can't hold back her curiosity any longer. "Excuse me, sir. How do you manage to always come up with the exact change out of your pocket every time?" 

"Well," says the man, "several years ago I was cleaning the attic and I found an old lamp. When I rubbed it a Genie appeared and offered me two wishes. 
My first wish was that if I ever had to pay for anything, I would just put my hand in my pocket and the right amount of money would always be there." 

"That's brilliant!" says the waitress. "Most people would wish for a million dollars or something like that, but you'll always have as much money as you need for as long as you live." 

"That's right. Whether it's a gallon of milk or a Rolls Royce, the exact money is always there," says the man proudly. 

The waitress asks, "One other thing, sir, what's with the ostrich?" 

The man looks a bit crestfallen, sighs, pauses, and answers, "My second wish was for a tall chick with long legs who agrees with everything I say." 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Linda


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Linda, 

LOL! that was cute and funny! I enjoyed it and it's corniness Thanks for passing it along


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

HEE HEE HEE...that was cute!


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

That was funny! I love jokes!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Lin - loved it!  Maggie


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Very cute, Lin! Thanks for sharing  .

fp


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Funny LOL  

Thanks for sharing

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Loved it!

Terry


----------

